# Kai,8 months silver beige 52 weeks wantabee question,



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I was thinking, rather than me keep adding new threads every time I'd like to post a new photo, I'd like to be more organized. As in the title, I've put his name,age and color, so for those who would like to follow along and see his growth and coat clear, it would be easier to keep track of. I would then start a new thread as a 9 month old. Does this make any sense, or not. 

*So, if you see photos of Kai at the beginning of the thread and your wanting to keep tabs on him, keep going back to that thread because I'll continue to post photos there until the next month.*

Just trying to be more organized for those who want to follow along as there seems to be interest in watching him as he matures.
I'm not a big fan of hunting and pecking through threads with the search feature. I always feel I'm missing something good because I may not have put all the correct words to find what I'm looking for!

Maybe this is unnecessary, but feels like I'm doing a better job of keeping info together.

So, this photo, and the others I have posted as a 8 month old will go under this posting.

What a little package! by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Here is the link to previous photos of Kai as a 8 month old
http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/11423-kai-52-week-wantabee.html


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

As a librarian/cataloger, I think your way makes total sense. For me, I would do this:

Start a new thread for Nickel, silver miniature poodle
Give a topic to each post within this thread (e.g. 8 month old)
Start another post within the same thread with a new topic (e.g. 9 month old) when appropriate

This way I can keep one thread for one dog (not that I have multiple dogs).


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Such a beautiful head. You should have collected him, but that is water under the bridge. Anyway, I don't think he is a Silver Beige. He is still pretty dark. I think he most likely will clear to a medium Cafe.


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

You dog is very photogenic! Good job on the photography. 

Can you please give me tips on how to photograph my dog without her eye color getting all weird?
Her eyes are green and they either come out white or is bright green.

Thank you!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

cbrand said:


> Such a beautiful head. You should have collected him, but that is water under the bridge. Anyway, I don't think he is a Silver Beige. He is still pretty dark. I think he most likely will clear to a medium Cafe.


 I am curious about that. Yes, water under the bridge, but will you explain more? For a owner of a dog that will never be shown, just my pet, why would anyone want to use him for breeding? I thought titles were to be behind a name to be worthy. When I saw your post about not neutering him before talking to my breeder, I felt sick to my stomach for a bit. But, there was never any communication between the breeder and I as too checking in with her before getting it done just in case he had potential. I tried to keep in mind that many people think they have beautiful dogs, but that doesn't mean they should be bred. 
So I've had to remember why I got Kai, and how we can best enjoy him in our family. Glad you think he is pretty, I think so too.
As far as his color, time will tell, and he has up to 2 years to finish clearing.
Personally, I'd be happy if he stopped changing color right now!!! I love his color! He has had silvery beige coloring on the backs of his legs, and it is working its way along his back torso now. As I part his hair, TONS of light colored hair. Will be interesting to watch though won't it. Going to be some work for me to go through all my post and change his color description if he ends up not being the color I was told he'd be. Will be up at the cabin quite a bit these next few weeks, I'll try to see his breeder Anne to see what she thinks.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Ys, that close-up photo confirms it.....Kai is my absolute favorite color now.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Swoon,I Love Kai :drool:


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

spoowhisperer said:


> I am curious about that. Yes, water under the bridge, but will you explain more? For a owner of a dog that will never be shown, just my pet, why would anyone want to use him for breeding? I thought titles were to be behind a name to be worthy.


Yes and no. I think we like to put conformation titles on dogs to get independent verification of their quality. However, it is not the end all and be all. I would personally breed to an untitled dog if he had everything I was looking for. I know good quality when I see it. 

Since I have started my stud dog search, and I'm speaking of Standards now, I have been disappointed to find that so many blood lines were discontinued and many very nice boys were neutered without being collected. The flip side of this is that sooooo many people are breeding dogs that IMO aren't breeding quality. I'm sure they sit around and tell themselves that their dogs would surely finish if they ever did choose to show.

Anyway, I'm basing my evaluation of Kai based solely on the quality of his head. There is a lot more to a dog than that. Maybe he isn't breeding quality after all.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

cbrand said:


> Yes and no. I think we like to put conformation titles on dogs to get independent verification of their quality. However, it is not the end all and be all. I would personally breed to an untitled dog if he had everything I was looking for. I know good quality when I see it.
> 
> Since I have started my stud dog search, and I'm speaking of Standards now, I have been disappointed to find that so many blood lines were discontinued and many very nice boys were neutered without being collected. The flip side of this is that sooooo many people are breeding dogs that IMO aren't breeding quality. I'm sure they sit around and tell themselves that their dogs would surely finish if they ever did choose to show.
> 
> Anyway, I'm basing my evaluation of Kai based solely on the quality of his head. There is a lot more to a dog than that. Maybe he isn't breeding quality after all.


Thanks for explaining a bit more, I thought it was pretty much set in stone you needed to have finished your dog in order to breed, or you name would be mud it you bred just because you have a nice dog. 
" Maybe he isn't breeding quality after all." I guess I don't know that. I do understand you need to have your hands on a dog and see it move and not just go by photos. Kai's breeder, and her business partner wanted to keep Kai for show so bad. They felt he was/is a silver beige, and that was the frosting on the cake for them, But, were so disappointed that he may be too big, thats why I was able to have him. At 8 months he is 141/2 pounds, not sure how much more he has grown from the last time I measured, but is over 15 inches.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Persia said:


> You dog is very photogenic! Good job on the photography.
> 
> Can you please give me tips on how to photograph my dog without her eye color getting all weird?
> Her eyes are green and they either come out white or is bright green.
> ...


I would try to take a photo in natural lighting. Maybe indoor by a window with the sun coming in so the flash won't affect the eyes. I'm not much of a technical person to tell someone how to take a photo. I do know its helps to have patients!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

partial2poodles said:


> Ys, that close-up photo confirms it.....Kai is my absolute favorite color now.


: ) It sure is interesting, being I originally wanted a black! *Cbrand*
doesn't think he is a silver beige, and that he maybe isn't breeding quality after all. Thats good, because its too late to do anything about it! And if he stays this color, I'd LOVE it! 
Love you icon, do you have a larger photo of it?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

spoowhisperer said:


> : ) *Cbrand*
> doesn't think he is a silver beige, and that he maybe isn't breeding quality after all.


Hey, I'm not saying that. I was only trying to keep you from beating yourself up over neutering him. What ever his color... he is beautiful!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

*cbrand*
Oh I'm all for the not beating myself up part!!!! Seriously though, it is easy to get caught up in the "Oh maybe we could have puppies" thing. I had to bring myself back down to the ground and literally remember why I got Kai, to be a heart healer. And what a heart healer he has been.
Tell you what though, I am really interested in what his breeder has to say about his color, and that will be within the next couple of weeks. If I had bought him for show, I'd be disappointed if he didn't end up being silver-beige as I was told. But gosh, I just don't care, I'm very happy with his looks and coat and most importantly his personality.
LOL, you did read me correct though, I might have been beating myself up just a tiny bit!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_It just doesn't get much better than Kai!! He is my new favorite on the forum. I melt every time I see that gorgeous head!! I think whatever he clears to, he is still going to be a stunning dog!_


----------



## vickylou (Jul 26, 2009)

He is one good looking boy :adore:


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

spoowhisperer said:


> *cbrand*
> If I had bought him for show, I'd be disappointed if he didn't end up being silver-beige as I was told.


Well this comes down again to "when is Brown so light it is Silver Beige vs Cafe". Alegria's Shamus (Shane) is the very lightest Silver Beige I have seen. If he was Silver he would have been called platinum. 

Here is a picture of him as an 8 week old puppy. You can see how light he was even at such a young age. He is on the very left.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _It just doesn't get much better than Kai!! He is my new favorite on the forum. I melt every time I see that gorgeous head!! I think whatever he clears to, he is still going to be a stunning dog!_


Thank you, quite the complement to be a new favorite! Yes, what ever color is ends up being, its just kind of fun watching the change isn't it. Being I love taking photos its going to be fun documenting it!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Absolutely Stunning! 
I love to hear that he has personality and temperment to back up his amazing looks! Every time I open one of your threads and see him, I just have to stop for a minute and catch my breath!
So good for you to have a heart healer that is also a heart stopper


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks, he really is a joy! I don't know many other minis, so I really don't know what is _correct_, but I sure love his looks!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

He is just adorable


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I just know I'm going to see your stunning mini's face in my dreams tonight! He just_ blows me away!!_ Crap, is it okay to have a crush on someone else's mini? (Please don't rat me out to Chagall!)


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> I just know I'm going to see your stunning mini's face in my dreams tonight! He just_ blows me away!!_ Crap, is it okay to have a crush on someone else's mini? (Please don't rat me out to Chagall!)


Oh I assure you, no ratting will take place! I do the same though! Poodles really are eye candy to me!


----------

